# Pensieri un pò così



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Due settimane di fuoco. Mi aspettano.
Devo preparare tutto per il trasferimento del flap, quindi licenze, quindi parlare con le amministrazioni, quindi...
Ancora.
Non finisce mai sta roba. Mai.
E Mattia sembra reggere bene. Oddio...ha il colorito un pò verde quando vede arrivare robe della banca ma questo stillicidio non durerà ancora a lungo.
E poi altre cose all'orizzonte.

Manager mi manca un pò.
Essi. Ma non quando sono a casa o quando...
mi manca in ufficio. Mi manca il gossip con gelmy sui suoi scleri. Mi manca il gossip con Pupillo. Mi manca l'aria adrenalinica che si respira quando c'è lui.

Oggi Pupillo ha detto che secondo lui il capo lo trasferiscono presto e non è per niente contento, alla fine ha imparato molto dal mostro anche se è uno stronzo.

Manager con me parla del  trasferimento. Lo aspetta come la manna dal cielo, un trasferimento che gli era stato promesso prima del mio apparire nella sua vita.

Oggi pensavo che se lo trasferissero (so anche dove, più o meno) la storia si esaurirebbe. O Cesserebbe totalmente.
Le distanze sarebbero non un problema per il motel ovviamente, ma proprio per noi fuori da un motel.
Niente più caffè. Niente più suo ufficio mannaro. Niente più porcate nei parcheggi.
Niente.

Rimarrebbe solo il motel.
Forse le mail?
Qualche telefonata? Sms?




Poco probabilmente.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)




----------

